
Putting 3-D TV's Problems in Focus (Consumer ambivalence) - donohoe
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/14/3-d-tvs-uphill-climb/?src=twr
======
wccrawford
3DTV is the latest 'low hanging fruit'. The rest of the system has caught up
and adding 3D support isn't that hard now. So they're going to milk it for
what it's worth. It'll probably lead to better technologies that use passive
glasses, and even work without glasses.

